# 75g tanks at petsmart



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

how much do they cost, im probabally gonna pick one up today. so the price of the tank, light and hood please


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i would think about 500, i got a 72 bow with stnad and versa tops and light, it was all on sale so i got it for 400 but normally it would be 600 or 700 but htats for a bow front.. so not that you needed to know any of that crap but thats what i base my estimate on.. about 500 for stnad tank tops and lights


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

There was a holiday sale round me so they might have it there too, 299.99 for tank stand lights and glass lids


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

$299 is a lot, i can get them at my lfs for around $150 with lights and hooods


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

damn, thats really good. maybe i should take a road trip to ohio for a new tank


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that is alot less then i thought..

if you already had a good idea of the cost then why would you start a thread to ask how much it would cost?

someone is bored


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i wanted to know how much petsmart was selling it. my lfs had a sale last month, 75g with hoods and lights for $100. i cant see it being $500 nismo, your 52g is a BOWFRONT making it much more expensive


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

illnino said:


> i wanted to know how much petsmart was selling it. my lfs had a sale last month, 75g with hoods and lights for $100. i cant see it being $500 nismo, your 52g is a BOWFRONT making it much more expensive
> [snapback]819603[/snapback]​


72 gal bowfront!

yeah i figured it would be more but didnt think it would be that much more.

i actually got the tanks half off and the stand 30 off with the lids for free so i got really hooked up on that tank.. i was actually only going to get feeders and ended up with a new tank and stand since i couldnt resist the deal..

your LFS might have better prices than pet smart to try and compete. i would get the tank from the LFS to support them. pet smart wont suffer from the loosing your busness where as the LFS will apreciate it and maybe give you deals on fish or something for your loyal business.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

without the stand.... just the tank and hood/lights they are 180
55g's are 100


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't know the price offhand, but you won't find a lower priced aquarium than those Top Fin brand aquariums they sell at Petsmart. 
I bought a 29 gallon from them a few months ago. The stickers on the bottom said it was manufactured by Perfecto.

They certainly aren't built as strong as an Oceanic or All-Glass brand aquarium, but they will get the job done. I would just be leery of the large tanks, because of the potential for a disasterous flood if they should leak.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

THE $300 COMES WITH A STAND TOO


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I bought my 75 Gallon tank at petsmart.
I got a Tank Glass Top and 48in Perfecto 40 Watt light for

$189

They also have 55 gallons for $99 with tank top and lights.

After buying my 75 Gallon tank I really wish I would have bought up a 125 or at least 100 gallon but I'm happy with my 75. Hell I was going to buy a 55 Originally but a bunch of 1337 members talked me out of it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I went the other day...I think its like $150


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

illnino was this jacks? I notice they'll have a 75 gallon combo for about $150 about one week out of the month or sometimes more. But thats just light, top and tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to tank section


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yeah, its jacks. they have sales each month.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> without the stand.... just the tank and hood/lights they are 180
> 55g's are 100
> [snapback]819625[/snapback]​


these are the prices in my area as well at petsmart


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

here in illinois i am gonna be getting a 120g from my lfs which also has 4 7in pirayas for 549 which includes a hood lights stand and tank 
which from seeing the prices u guys got is a steal but its a perfecto tank so ya know 
happy hunting all later
peace


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

75gs at petsmart near me is around $180, hood & light included.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i went and got some tank prices, 75g=$120, 72 bow=$190 125g=$350, 180g=$550. my dad says as long as i pitch in $500(i already have $1,100) that i can get the 180g and hed pay for the rest as long as i will set it up as sw, so its gonna cost like 2,500 but its gonna be awesome. im thinkin of gettin an ehiem 2260 and 2 fluval 403's(im gettin two used for $30) for filtration. were also getting a nice pine stand and canopy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sweet man. Sounds like an awesome Dad. My parents were against getting fish but they did help out when I lived away to feed them. What kind of fish you thinking for the saltwater. Also, if you could post pics of the fish you're thinking of getting. (I only know what a few saltwater fish look like)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

aah, pics would be too much work for me, you can do a google image search for these

lunar wrasse
porcupine puffer
bluespotted puffer
dogface puffer
violitan (sp) lionfish
piccaso trigger
wolf eal

those are some of the fihs in consideration.

the tank is still at jacks, the one in beavercreek, near the fairfield mall, it will be there till tuesday, theyre delevering it then. its the biggest tank in the store :smile: but we did pay for it alredy...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Cool cool.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

Powder said:


> here in illinois i am gonna be getting a 120g from my lfs which also has 4 7in pirayas for 549 which includes a hood lights stand and tank
> which from seeing the prices u guys got is a steal but its a perfecto tank so ya know
> happy hunting all later
> peace
> [snapback]820078[/snapback]​


Hey powder, if you need help carrying it or setting it up PM me. thats one hell of a deal!!!! Which place is it? PM me


----------

